# selling Disney points



## jhpetri (Jul 15, 2010)

What is the best way to sell your Disney points ? Has anyone used one of the resale companies ? Can you recommend one? Do you know what commission they charge ? Thanks


----------



## sandcastles (Jul 15, 2010)

I used The Timeshare Store to sell one of my DVC resorts.  Their commission is (or at least it was 2 years ago) 10%.  I was very happy with the way they handled everything.  I listed it Thursday evening and it was sold the next morning.


----------



## M&M (Jul 15, 2010)

We used Timeshare Store as well. Ours sold in a day also (70 point contract).
Their commission is still 10%.


----------



## Serina (Jul 15, 2010)

A number of years ago, we bought points from The Timeshare Store and found them to be very helpful and professional.


----------



## Carl D (Jul 15, 2010)

A fourth vote for The Timeshare Store.


----------



## jamstew (Jul 15, 2010)

Another vote for Timeshare Store. I haven't sold any points, but I've bought from them twice.


----------



## jhpetri (Jul 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

That's quite an endorsement. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 16, 2010)

The Timeshare Store. I've sold with them 4 times and bought with them once, too. They were great to work with and they are advertised a lot of places so I felt like my contracts got a lot of exposure with them.


----------



## icydog (Aug 8, 2010)

I've used Shontell Crawford  in the past but now I have all my points up for sale with Garden Realty.  aka 
www.ResalesDVC.com.

They also have a large DVC website. They will work with you on commission where the timeshare Store would not. 

I am selling 1560 points in OKW, VB, AKV, BLT and BCV and most in small contracts and most with banked points. I couldn't see why the Timeshare Store would not budge on their commission for a sale of this size. It is just bad business in my estimation. 

So I listed them for 30% less on ResalesDVC.com's website with Kinn Tutas as my broker.  I will keep them there for awhile and see if it makes any difference between them, Shontell and the Timeshare Store.. 

They all use the same closing agent, and its the one I use as well when I close my own contracts,  so it is a wash to me--- AND I WILL GO WITH THE BEST DEAL ON COMMISSIONS. 

ALSO, Garden Realty will let me sell any of the points I can by myself. They told me there would be no problem taking contracts off their list if I can find a buyer on my own. I have everything, including my Marriotts, up on Redweek now.


----------

